# The Ghost Bar



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

So this is my first attempt at showing you all what we call "The Ghost Bar". I turned my garage into a haunted garage bar a couple years ago. I've been excited to post pictures of it's development over time. These first four are of the beginning paint project. More photos to follow.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

These three are of early construction of the bar.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

These two are of the painting of the bar.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

More images of some of the finishing touches in paint and lighting.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW great job on those walls - they look amazing!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That looks great. I'll bet everyone is just DYING to come over for a drink. Really awesome job.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets, nice paint job! Can't wait to see more


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd buy a drink there

Excellent paint job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very cool! Can I come over and hang out?!?!?!?


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks and yes everyone is welcome in The Ghost bar. On Halloween night we roll back the garage door and let the screams begin. Last year was it's first and we had people driving around our culdesac like they were looking at Christmas lights. Kids were coming back with friends and it was a fun evening. Libations for adults only of course. We have had fun in here all year around.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

I want thaaaaat!!!! Looks great!!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome idea!! fun for adults i love it!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

That is a really nice bar there! I'm an avid homebrewer and built a full bar in my house, three homebrewed beers on draft at all times, I have a skull on the bar, but that's it, you on the other hand have a fantastic bar with great atmosphere! I'd buy a Bloody Mary at that bar for sure!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

what a great way to involve the adults as well as the kids. I


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! That's awesome! Can I visit you and hang out with you sometime! I'd be down there through out the entire night, it's amazing! I love it!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks great! I'll take 4 fingers of Jack, neat.


----------



## TheatreOfThrills (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm speechlessly in love with your style! Its so epistemically Gothic! You have given me an unbelievable amount of inspiration [for my house not a haunt ]. Amazing job!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It is almost complete. Check back for finished pictures soon.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome bar.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

I love this idea! Awesome bar!


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

You've done a great job here! Nicely constructed and your lighting is lovely. Well done!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, now come over and design my bar!! That is excellent work!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool idea!
I really like


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good, do you need a bartender?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, looking good!


----------

